# Uchi Lake Lode - Full Detailed Report



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

For all of my friends Stateside who missed fishing in Canada this year and are suffering, maybe this will help ease the pain at least a little.











My son Brendan and I visited Uchi Lake Lodge in northwestern Ontario in early September, and despite dealing with some pretty inclement weather the entire trip, we had a great time.


Endless numbers of walleyes including a decent number of larger ones with the largest just a hair under 29". Most caught jigging blade baits and plastic paddletails (no bait required), and a slightly larger class of fish on deep diving crankbaits.


We tried hard for pike, and unlike early season when they're stacked in the back bays, at that time of year it's a trolling game. Largest was a fat beautifully spotted 40 incher, and beyond that there was a handful of fish in the high 30's. Both my son and I lost HUGE fish, and Brendan's especially will haunt both of us for a while.


Under new ownership, the lodge itself is not 5 star, but it's clean and comfortable with very decent boats and is easily a cut above your typical single cabin outpost if you enjoy a few more amenities including having your meals provided for.


For anyone interested here's the full story on our trip in detail, including 4 separate highlight reel videos with more than 85 minuted of footage combined. 



Cheers








Mike


https://www.canadafishingguide.net/b...-to-uchi-lake/


----------



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

Really enjoyed that one Mike
Tackle video and the maps with wind direction etc were great!
At this time of year as winter closes in (never mind being confined close to home with Covid) it was a welcome respite after dinner with a hoppy beverage
Andrew


----------

